# Is this a leopard gecko



## bulldawgborn (Dec 14, 2014)

I Have A Nephew Who Is Into Any And All Things Animal. As A Consequence, He Has Been Known To Misplace His Pets. I Am At My parents' House, And This Morning On My Way Out The Door To Go Hunting I Found This Little Guy.  He Doesn't Look Much Like Any Native Species I'm Familiar With. I'm Pretty Sure My Nephew Had SomeTypE  Of Lizard Like This--Maybe A Leopard gecko--But He Is Really Sure If It Is One He Lost Or Not.  What's Really Throwing Me Off Is My Dad Caught One Like This A While Back In The Laundry Room...My Nephew Only Had  1 That LookedLike This.  I've Thought About It Being An Albino Fence lizard--He Is translucent--As That Is The Only Native Species That Looks Somewhat Similar.  I'm Not A Herper, But I'mHoping Somebody Out There Can Id This Thanks For Reading.  Sorry For Caps, My Phone Does It Automatically.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Dec 14, 2014)

can't Get Pics To Load.  I Will Attach Them When I Get To A computer


----------



## rip18 (Dec 14, 2014)

From your description, I would guess Mediterranean gecko.  This invasive, exotic lizard has been in parts of Georgia for over 20 years and has spread greatly during that time.

Of course, your picture will tell the tale...


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 14, 2014)

rip18 said:


> From your description, I would guess Mediterranean gecko.  This invasive, exotic lizard has been in parts of Georgia for over 20 years and has spread greatly during that time.
> 
> Of course, your picture will tell the tale...



I've only seen one.  On a job site in Doraville.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Dec 14, 2014)

rip18 said:


> From your description, I would guess Mediterranean gecko.  This invasive, exotic lizard has been in parts of Georgia for over 20 years and has spread greatly during that time.
> 
> Of course, your picture will tell the tale...



before I looked at this post again I sent the pics to my cousin who is in a herpetology society.  she has a friend who breeds geckos and it is a Mediterranean.  I will try to post up the pics tomorrow thanks for the replies


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 15, 2014)

This might be your answer right here.

I have had these lizards/geckos for the past few years and they are driving me nuts.  They come out at night (before the cold weather comes) and position themselves in the corner areas near the ceiling of my front door and porch and carport area.  They catch a lot of various types of insects etc BUT these things have now invaded my house recently as I have found two of them during the past two months or so.  The two that I found in my house were only about 2 1/2" long.  One was in the bathroom one night and the other was in a bedroom closet.  Thankfully, I killed the one in the bathroom with a swift karate chop....  Thankfully!!!

I have sprayed them multiple times with insecticides etc to get rid of them BUT I have not found anything that kills or even affects them.  I have at least 5-6 of them that are 4"-5" long every night and early mornings when I go out to get the newspaper.  I shine the flashlight up to the ceiling at the corners and they are stationed just like soldiers awaiting to ambush the enemy.

These creatures have flesh colored skin and you can actually see their blood vessels etc right through the skin.  They look really weird.

Check out this photo and read the link below to find out a lot more of the details about this creature too.






http://srelherp.uga.edu/lizards/hemtur.htm

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=819906&highlight=mediterranean+gecko


----------



## bulldawgborn (Dec 15, 2014)

Here are the pics.  Thanks everybody for the knowledgeable replies.  It is a Mediterranean gecko.  I think some--hopefully only the 2 we've caught--could have been in my great grandfathers piano that we just moved to my parents' house from Florida.  It's about 130 years old and seen it's better days, and was relegated to stay in my Granddaddy's garage for the last 10 or 15 years.  It had lizard droppings all over it when we moved it, but i thought it was just from Anoles.  Hopefully my parents won't have an infestation on their hands.

I guess harmless lizards that eat bugs aren't too much to worry about when it comes to infestations.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Dec 15, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> This might be your answer right here.
> 
> I have had these lizards/geckos for the past few years and they are driving me nuts.  They come out at night (before the cold weather comes) and position themselves in the corner areas near the ceiling of my front door and porch and carport area.  They catch a lot of various types of insects etc BUT these things have now invaded my house recently as I have found two of them during the past two months or so.  The two that I found in my house were only about 2 1/2" long.  One was in the bathroom one night and the other was in a bedroom closet.  Thankfully, I killed the one in the bathroom with a swift karate chop....  Thankfully!!!
> 
> ...



Some interesting links there.  Thanks!


----------



## FMC (Aug 6, 2018)

Saw this guy tonight in Douglas County at my house.  Is this an indo pacific gecko?

Been living here all my life and it's the first one I've ever seen


----------

